# Motor Question



## JWG (Jul 18, 2017)

I recently acquired an Atlas/Craftsman 12 x 36 lathe and I am trying to rewire it. The insulation on the wiring is deteriorated and I would like to convert it to 220 volts. It has a 3/4 HP Craftsman motor model # 113.196591 and a Furnas Style A-14 forward/reverse switch. I have not been able to find any data on the motor or switch. Does anyone have any schematics/wiring diagrams of either the motor or switch?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tq60 (Jul 18, 2017)

Why change voltage?

Only reason would be if 120 vac not available or if wire too small.

Less than 1 hp it doesn't matter much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## JWG (Jul 18, 2017)

Changing to 220 is not the main issue. The wiring must be replaced due to the deteriorated insulation. A 220 outlet is convenient and the length of wire required to operate on 110 is not really practical.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 18, 2017)

You can easily tap off the 220V outlet and get a 110V outlet. Either A). convert the 220V to 110V or B). have a 110V outlet next to the 220v (if the breaker & wire sizes will allow for both outlets to be used at the same time).


----------



## tq60 (Jul 19, 2017)

No...Do not do that...exactly....

The 220 outlet is likely wired and breakered for 30 to 50 amps and it may not have a neutral if only 3 wires

You can get a subpanel for maybe 20 bucks with breakers to properly split off branch circuits if you have a neutral.

Open up where the powee wire enters the motor and look for parallel connections.

If it looks like there are 2 sets of wires connected then you may have a dual voltage motor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2017)

JWG: can you slip some plastic tubing over the shredding wires as a quick fix? It's kind of a job to reattach new wires and requires taking the motor all apart.
Heat shrink tubing would be OK too.
Running on 220 volts is easier on the switch contacts and is more efficient, motor runs a little cooler.
I can help with the hookup, can you post pictures of the switch and motor?
Mark S.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 19, 2017)

tq60 said:


> No...Do not do that...exactly....



Right, I should have mentioned that the breaker should always be properly sized for the wire and the load.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2017)

Here is what I believe is a Furnas A14 switch diagram- you would want the 240 volt 6-wire hookup.  Let us know if you can't identify the motor wires.
You can use a multimeter for that.
Mark S.


----------



## animal12 (Jan 19, 2019)

hello , I know this is a old thread , I have the same Craftsman motor  #113.196591 and am missing the terminal covet plate with the diagram on how to wire for 120 & 220 VAC I need to set mine up for 120 VAC 1 direction . if yours stil has the plate with the diagram can you please let me know what terminals get tied together for 120VAC 
thanks
animal


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 19, 2019)

How many wires coming out of the motor?  Can you post a picture?
mark


----------



## animal12 (Jan 20, 2019)

My call to my bud lookin for the motor terminal cover plate prompted him to clean out his tool box & a phone call this am with a "I found it " 
so I have it strapped as the cover says , but it has a hard time starting I can move the bent some & it will start . it does not feel hot when running , think I have a bad start cap ?
tks 
animal


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 23, 2019)

Caps do go bad sometimes- also the cap might have been replaced with one that's too small (happened to me)
What value cap is there now?
mark


----------



## animal12 (Jan 23, 2019)

al teh silkscreen on the cap is gone . I went to a motor shop yesterday & the cuy tested teh cap & said it was good & in the right realm for my motor . he suggested that I clean off the contacts on the internal sw . I blew them out with some air today & it seems to start  good almost every time I tried . I needed to cut a bunch of material ,so now that thats done I think I will open it up & give the contacts a good cleaning/filing like the motor shop suggested.I hope  that its a permanent fis as I dont have a budjet to replace a motor right now 
tks
animal


----------

